# I like reading entries on that Chinese blog, but there are a lot of characters or words that I don't know.



## yuechu

大家好！

I was recently thinking of how to translate the following: "I like reading entries on that Chinese blog, but there are a lot of characters or words that I don't know."
For example, would you say "我喜欢读那个中文博客，可是很多字和词我不认。"?
Thanks!


----------



## Oswinw011

虽然我喜欢读那个中文博客的短文/文章（博文 is the most pertinent, but I'm not sure everyone gets it)，但是我有很多字和词语不懂。
What's entry?


----------



## yuechu

Hi, Oswin! Thanks so much! 



Oswinw011 said:


> What's entry?


Maybe it is a 登录项 or 条目？Each new set of text or photos posted are considered entries.


----------



## SuperXW

yuechu said:


> Maybe it is a 登录项 or 条目？Each new set of text or photos posted are considered entries.


We don't have an universal translation for "entry" for websites. 登录项 and 条目 are not idiomatic and not even understandable.
Actually, we don't need it in this sentence.
我喜欢读那个中文博客 "I like reading entries on that Chinese blog" carries the same meaning.


----------



## Oswinw011

yuechu said:


> Hi, Oswin! Thanks so much!
> 
> 
> Maybe it is a 登录项 or 条目？Each new set of text or photos posted are considered entries.


Did I understand the entry correctly? Entry for example includes the title 雅典那几天，the text, and the pictures embedded.
五湖以北_文学城博客
But I don't know the difference between an entry and an article. If an entry is a kind of article many of which share the same format(e.g., title+text+pictures) and make up a book, a blog, or the likes, I'd call this 短文。


----------



## yuechu

Hi, Oswin!


Oswinw011 said:


> Entry for example includes the title 雅典那几天，the text, and the pictures embedded.
> 五湖以北_文学城博客


I would say so, yes! I think the term predates blogs by a lot. Journals, log books, etc., also have entries. They very often do not have images.

Difference between entry and article:
Well, I've noticed that the word "article" （文章）in Chinese has quite a broad usage compared to its English equivalent. I wouldn't call a journal entry 'an article', for example, unless it was a certain type of text (a formal one). I wouldn't call an essay 'an article' either in English. In a newspaper, magazine or scholarly journal, however, you can definitely call them articles!
I would reserve "entry" in this sense to journals (like diaries), log books and dictionaries.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Giuseppe Romanazzi

关于@yuechu 说的"Entry"，意思就是贴子，指在互联网上的电子论坛中发表的意见，看法等，可以包含文字，图像，声音，视频等。


----------



## SuperXW

Giuseppe Romanazzi said:


> 关于@yuechu 说的"Entry"，意思就是贴子，指在互联网上的电子论坛中发表的意见，看法等，可以包含文字，图像，声音，视频等。


一般在公共论坛上是叫贴子，不过在博客中，就叫博文、日志了。
但如果有一天发的就没什么文字，只有照片，叫博文仿佛又不太合适了。
所以我之前的建议是就没必要硬翻entry。只要是看博客，自然看的是里面那些内容。


----------



## Oswinw011

yuechu said:


> I would reserve "entry" in this sense to journals (like diaries), log books and dictionaries.


Would you call this online passage(一篇课文）extracted from an online textbook an entry? 蒙娜丽莎之约 课文原文_华语网
Here's the table of the contents. 六年级上册语文课文原文_华语网


Giuseppe Romanazzi said:


> 关于@yuechu 说的"Entry"，意思就是贴子，指在互联网上的电子论坛中发表的意见，看法等，可以包含文字，图像，声音，视频等。


我也一般不用帖子指代某一篇博文。如果是贴吧、豆瓣这些论坛应该会说帖子，如果是微博，会说一条微博，如果是知乎，会说一个讨论。


----------



## Giuseppe Romanazzi

SuperXW said:


> 一般在公共论坛上是叫贴子，不过在博客中，就叫博文、日志了。
> 但如果有一天发的就没什么文字，只有照片，叫博文仿佛又不太合适了。
> 所以我之前的建议是就没必要硬翻entry。只要是看博客，自然看的是里面那些内容。


对，谢谢解释。"Entry"也包括博客中的博文和日志。但是，你的以下建议，我百分之百同意:


SuperXW said:


> Actually, we don't need it in this sentence.
> 我喜欢读那个中文博客 "I like reading entries on that Chinese blog" carries the same meaning.


----------



## Giuseppe Romanazzi

Oswinw011 said:


> 如果是贴吧、豆瓣这些论坛应该会说帖子，如果是微博，会说一条微博，如果是知乎，会说一个讨论。


对，也谢谢你的解释。微博和讨论也都是"entries"。"Entry"跟内容没关系。也可以有一个空的"entry"!


----------



## T.D

To be honest I never truly understand what does 'entry' mean in English...


----------



## SuperXW

T.D said:


> To be honest I never truly understand what does 'entry' mean in English...


Cambridge dictionary:
Entry:
a separate piece of information that is recorded in a book, computer, etc.
項目；條目；（一則）記錄
They've updated a lot of the entries in the most recent edition of the encyclopedia.在最新版百科全書中他們更新了很多條目。
As his illness progressed, he made fewer entries in his diary.隨著病情加重，他日記記得越來越少。


----------



## T.D

SuperXW said:


> Entry:
> a separate piece of information that is recorded in a book, computer, etc.
> 項目；條目；（一則）記錄


In this sense, I agree with SuperXW and Giuseppe Romanazzi, we don't usually say we read 'entries'. Just say 'I love to read the articles (or whatever they are) on that blog'. 
​
So...um...this might be off-track and feel free to delete it if it is. 
Say I am writing a series of *reports. *In one particular report there are 5 *topics. *For each topic, I will deliver several *arguments*. 

Is it correct that, 

the particular report is considered an entry of the series of reports?
the topics are considered entries of the report?
the arguments are considered entries of the topics?


----------



## SuperXW

T.D said:


> Say I am writing a series of *reports. *In one particular report there are 5 *topics. *For each topic, I will deliver several *arguments*.
> 
> Is it correct that,
> 
> the particular report is considered an entry of the series of reports?
> the topics are considered entries of the report?
> the arguments are considered entries of the topics?


我理解entries是并行的，中间是没有必然联系的。
传统的词典和百科全书中，每一个条目是一个entry。现代的博客、论坛中，每一则新增的记录也是一个entry。
还有一个前提，即定义中说的，in a book, computer, etc. 即在同一个载体中。
The series of reports, 不是entry，信息量太大，不符合piece的概念。
Topics，如果是并列关系，可以叫entry吧。
Arguments, 同属一个topic，通常有逻辑关系，不是entry。


----------



## yuechu

Oswinw011 said:


> Would you call this online passage(一篇课文）extracted from an online textbook an entry? 蒙娜丽莎之约 课文原文_华语网


No, I wouldn't. If each one were dated, and it was in a different format (not a textbook), then yes. "Entries" are only used in very specific contexts... in fact, it often doesn't need to be used at all (as mentioned above). Whether you say that you are reading a blog('s content) or each entry in the blog often doesn't make a big difference.



T.D said:


> Say I am writing a series of *reports. *In one particular report there are 5 *topics. *For each topic, I will deliver several *arguments*.





T.D said:


> Is it correct that,
> 
> the particular report is considered an entry of the series of reports?
> the topics are considered entries of the report?
> the arguments are considered entries of the topics?



I wouldn't call any of those "entries."


----------



## Giuseppe Romanazzi

"Entry" refers to a few different things, including entries in a diary, dictionary, encyclopedia, etc. as you correctly said. It can refer also to the door. But I'd like to restrict my contribution to the context of the Internet (as we were referring to blogs).


SuperXW said:


> 现代的博客、论坛中，每一则新增的记录也是一个entry。


Exactly! It means anything that is entered, or posted. Here in this forum in a moment I'm going to click/tap on "Post reply" and there it is, my "entry" is published.



When a blogger posts her/his article or link, video, picture, etc. that piece of information is her/his entry. When I post my message in a forum, being it a reply or a new thread, that is my entry.

The Merriam-Webster dictionary defines "entry", among all the other meanings, as "4 b something entered".

My mistake was to say that "Entry"的意思就是贴子，as if it was the only possible translation. That is not true, because we have seen that 所有加上(新增)的贴子、帖子、博文、日志、微博、等等都是一种"entry"，so many that the best solution about the original sentence is to say just 博客。

Again, thank you all for your help in letting me know the many nuances of Chinese language!


----------



## yuechu

I think you may be right, Giuseppe! (about forum replies being "entries")
I personally don't use it like that (except in a technical sense), but I suppose you could!

Thank you all for your replies!


----------



## T.D

yuechu said:


> I wouldn't call any of those "entries."


I‘m having a feeling that an entry to a journal is something like an item to a questionnaire. I remember I was asked to write 'journal entries' all the time back in college, and it was like writing a diary, except that the content was about my research progress.


----------



## yuechu

Yes, I think they are often like that! Also, "journal reflections" are apparently "à la mode" in education. My program also had a lot (these past two years) and I've heard it's similar for people in a lot of other programs too.


----------

